# RIP My Dojo



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

I came home today and found my Dojo Loach floating at the top of the tank, dead. Just another casualty of a pandemic in my tank. I've had him for a while, and he was my favorite fish.

A shallow grave awaited him in the backyard. RIP DOJO


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwww... Sorry to hear that. 

I never thought I would get attached to my fishies but I have to admit that I am.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh I didn't know it died!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dojo.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

:-(


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

aww!
im so so SO sorry to hear that! 
i currently have four dojos two in each tank they are my favourite and i would be devastated if they died!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

So sorry.:-(


----------

